# 5" 6 Jaw Chuck



## darkzero (Apr 16, 2009)

I've been drooling over Brian's & Will's Set-True chucks. I don't see myself ever buying one new let alone a 6" for my lathe. I don't want to deal with the troubles. 

Been looking at the China 4" 6 jaw chuck at LMS. I have a 5" 3 jaw now & didn't want to go back to a 4". So I set out looking for the 5" version. No one sells it in the US & no one overseas will ship to the US. 

Finally one late night searching the net, one popped up on a Google search at Grizzly. Didn't think it was true but I clicked the link & searched anyway. There it was, 5" 6 jaw china chuck that I was looking for priced at $140. So I bought it & it should be here tomorrow.

Just for the hell of it I searched ebay today. A Bison 5" 6 jaw Set True popped up for $300 & it looks fairly nice. Dammit that's a nice price. What do I do, return the China one & get the Bison? Or just bite my tongue & convince myself that I don't need it since I probably don't. I should probably just spend more time using the damn lathe. 

Here it is, what do you guys think, look ok? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=270375074178


----------



## StrikerDown (Apr 16, 2009)

I just clicked the link and it is sold! Looks like a nice chuck, enjoy it!


----------



## wquiles (Apr 16, 2009)

Hands down I would take the Bison 5" 6-jaw 

So Will, did you buy it?

Will


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Apr 16, 2009)

What's the through-chuck on that 5" 3-jaw? If you get something new, I might be interested in it as an upgrade to my HF 8x12


----------



## darkzero (Apr 16, 2009)

Dammit, yeah I did buy it! I know I should be happy but my wallet isn't. I've got a chuck collection now, 4" 3-jaw, 5" 3-jaw, 5" 6-jaw, & now this Bison 5" 6-jaw. The first chuck I bought is the 5" 3-jaw & it's not even 1 month old!  Can't wait to get it. I hope it's not beat up. If it is I just might turn around & sell it?

The 5" 3-jaw I have now has a 1.18" through hole.


----------



## wquiles (Apr 16, 2009)

darkzero said:


> Dammit, yeah I did buy it! I know I should be happy but my wallet isn't. I've got a chuck collection now, 4" 3-jaw, 5" 3-jaw, 5" 6-jaw, & now this Bison 5" 6-jaw. The first chuck I bought is the 5" 3-jaw & it's not even 1 month old!  Can't wait to get it. I hope it's not beat up. If it is I just might turn around & sell it?
> 
> The 5" 3-jaw I have now has a 1.18" through hole.



More than likely it will need to be dissasembled, cleaned up, and re-lubed, just like I recently did with my used 6" Buck-Chuck. Lots of work, but definitely worth the time, specially since once cleaned/lubed, the Bison chuck will be smoother and more accurate than any of the other chucks that you currently have. I would definitely return the Chinese 6-jaw chuck, and try to sell the other 5" 3-jaw once you get the Bison chuck.

The 4-jaw independent chuck is more versatile, and potentially accurate since you have complete control at all diameters, but I tell you, the set-tru feature is freaking awesome, and so darn accurate that I don't miss having to mess around with a dial indicator every time I got something in/out of the chuck 

Will


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Apr 16, 2009)

Why 2 5" 6-jaws?

Edit: Never mind, stupid question...


----------



## darkzero (Apr 17, 2009)

wquiles said:


> More than likely it will need to be dissasembled, cleaned up, and re-lubed, just like I recently did with my used 6" Buck-Chuck. Lots of work, but definitely worth the time, specially since once cleaned/lubed, the Bison chuck will be smoother and more accurate than any of the other chucks that you currently have. I would definitely return the Chinese 6-jaw chuck, and try to sell the other 5" 3-jaw once you get the Bison chuck.
> 
> The 4-jaw independent chuck is more versatile, and potentially accurate since you have complete control at all diameters, but I tell you, the set-tru feature is freaking awesome, and so darn accurate that I don't miss having to mess around with a dial indicator every time I got something in/out of the chuck
> 
> Will


 

Thanks Will, I'll do that. I was thinking to return the China 6-jaw & try to sell my 4" (not sure if it's even worth it). I was thinking to keep the 5" 3-jaw around for other things? Should I not even bother? I mainly wanted a 6 jaw for holding thin walled items as I read that what it's great for. I been having trouble chucking thin hollow stuff in the 3 jaw. With flashlight related items I think the 6-jaw will almost never get taken off the lathe?





Tekno_Cowboy said:


> Why 2 5" 6-jaws?
> 
> Edit: Never mind, stupid question...


 
Cause I'm an idiot who can't control his spending habits. :laughing:


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Apr 17, 2009)

darkzero said:


> ...I'm an idiot who can't control his spending habits. :laughing:



I think I need to add that to my sigline


----------



## wquiles (Apr 17, 2009)

darkzero said:


> Thanks Will, I'll do that. I was thinking to return the China 6-jaw & try to sell my 4" (not sure if it's even worth it). I was thinking to keep the 5" 3-jaw around for other things? Should I not even bother? I mainly wanted a 6 jaw for holding thin walled items as I read that what it's great for. I been having trouble chucking thin hollow stuff in the 3 jaw. With flashlight related items I think the 6-jaw will almost never get taken off the lathe?



Except returning the Chinese 6-jaw, you can wait to sell/get rid of the other stuff until you get the Bison installed. Then after a while, you will wonder why you didn't go to a set-tru chuck earlier, and then you will forget you even have a 5" 3-jaw around - you will not want to use anything but the Bison set-tru. I have not wanted/needed to use anything else in the 8x and now 12x for about a year now - I suspect it will be the same for you 

And by the way, assuming that the chuck is in good shape, that was a "great" buy. The 6" version Brian and I have has gone up in price and is about $800-900, without the adapter/mounting plate!

Will


----------



## darkzero (Apr 18, 2009)

wquiles said:


> Except returning the Chinese 6-jaw, you can wait to sell/get rid of the other stuff until you get the Bison installed. Then after a while, you will wonder why you didn't go to a set-tru chuck earlier, and then you will forget you even have a 5" 3-jaw around - you will not want to use anything but the Bison set-tru. I have not wanted/needed to use anything else in the 8x and now 12x for about a year now - I suspect it will be the same for you
> 
> And by the way, assuming that the chuck is in good shape, that was a "great" buy. The 6" version Brian and I have has gone up in price and is about $800-900, without the adapter/mounting plate!
> 
> Will


 
You are probably right. After why use the 3 jaw when I will have the 6 jaw? 

I was looking online & it seems the 6" Bison can be purchased cheaper than the 5" since the 5" is not popular. On top of that, there's always the discounts at Enco & MSC for one & they don't carry the 5". Thank you for pointing that out, I'm even more happy & excited now.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 18, 2009)

Well the China 5" 6 jaw arrived today. Looks like I may already have a buyer for it. Giving him a great price since he's a CPFr, since I'll lose out sending it back to Grizzly, might as well pass on my losses to someone here to give them a good deal.

Although it's not a Set Tru IMO it is still a very nice chuck for the price! The through hole is fat compared to my 5" 3 jaw, 1.37" I believe it is! If it weren't for the Bison I would have definitely kept this one & I'm sure I would have been very happy with it. I'm so tempted to try it out. I don't want to go through the work of cleaning it all up though, need to save my energy for the Bison when it gets here. I'll leave the cleaning up to the new owner. :nana:


Here's some pics for the lucky new owner:


































I got a free apron with my order. Sorry new owner, the apron is mine.


----------



## wquiles (Apr 18, 2009)

darkzero said:


> Well the China 5" 6 jaw arrived today. Looks like I may already have a buyer for it. Giving him a great price since he's a CPFr, since I'll lose out sending it back to Grizzly, might as well pass on my losses to someone here to give them a good deal.



Nice going Will - definitely in the spirit of CPF's 

Will


----------



## Mirage_Man (Apr 18, 2009)

Dude! Congrats on the Set-Tru. You're gonna love it.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Apr 18, 2009)

That chuck looks pretty nice


----------



## PEU (Apr 19, 2009)

mmm again, whats the advantage of the set thru chuck? I declare myself ignorant in this matter and lazy to search at the moment 


Pablo


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 19, 2009)

Say it isn't so Pablo!



The set tru chucks are scroll chucks, and we all know the problem woith getting a scroll chuck to be accurate at all diameters.

A set tru has a mounting plate that allows you to make minute adjustments to center it close to perfect for whatever you will be chucking a lot of. If you will be doing 15 light bodies using 1 inch stock, you can dial it in once and be perfectly centered for all 15 lights.

Daniel


----------



## Anglepoise (Apr 19, 2009)

Perfect explanation, but sad situation when one can no longer purchase ( for a reasonable price ) a scroll chuck that had little to zero run out in the first place.

To convert a flat back scroll chuck to a DIY 'Set True' one can undo the 3 retaining bolts and remove the chuck. Then re machine the register on the lathe mounting plate from zero clearance to 2 thou play. Re mount chuck, and snug up the 3 bolts and tap the chuck with rubber mallet to move the chuck into what ever accuracy you want . Then fully tighten the 3 chuck retaining bolts. Not quite as easy as the store bought solution but works perfectly every time.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Apr 19, 2009)

Another big advantage of the 6-jaw is the ability to hold thin walled parts with little or no deformation from the clamping pressure.


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 19, 2009)

Anglepoise said:


> Perfect explanation,




Thank you! 

A note on the home made set-tru. Interrupted cuts can throw off the chuck if it is held in place by the screws alone. Some folks make an adapter plate that goes between spindle and chuck with allen screws to keep the proper offset when under stress.


Daniel


----------



## wquiles (Apr 19, 2009)

Instead of clutering this post with my pictures of my own Bison set-tru chuck's cleaning and re-mounting, I made a new post with lots of pictures.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2925720#post2925720

Hopefully this will help explain in more detail how these great chucks work 

Will


----------



## LEDobsession (Apr 19, 2009)

darkzero said:


> I've got a chuck collection now, 4" 3-jaw, 5" 3-jaw, 5" 6-jaw, & now this Bison 5" 6-jaw.



What?! No four jaws?


----------



## darkzero (Apr 23, 2009)

LEDobsession said:


> What?! No four jaws?


 
Hey, don't tempt me! :laughing: :whoopin:


Well I got the Bison yesterday just in time for my birthday & before I leave town again. Needs new jaws though.  The seller gave me a $75 refund to help with the cost of new jaws. :twothumbs It cleaned up rather nice & I should be able to adapt my current back plate to fit it pretty easily.

I ordered a new set of jaws but they are not in stock at Toolmex & estimated delivery is in June. They'll be drop shipped directly from Toolmex. 

I didn't know who would be best to order them from since Toolmex wouldn't sell directly to me. I got turned down from PTS which Toolmex referred me to. I ended up ordering from MSC since I know their service is excellent. Brass & Tool replied with a tad bit better price but I had already ordered them from MSC. B&T said delivery would be in May so hopefully I may get them then. Who do you guys special order from for Bison parts that are not in stock?

If anyone is interested, my 6-jaw China chuck is still for sale. It will require a back plate to be made though. I may throw it on ebay when I get back from vacation if no one here is interested.

Ok, I'm off to the sand dunes! :wave:


----------

